# Carrier problems...



## itistoohot (Aug 26, 2011)

I have two hvac units. And both have had problems this week.

Unit #1, it cools but makes a squealing sound. Is it bad to run it when it's like that? It's been over 100 degrees...

Unit #2, stopped cooling yesterday but will blow air. We checked the circuit breaker and also the box on the wall next to the unit. When we turn the air on, the fan does not move and I can feel heat coming from the bottom of the unit. Fan does move when we touch it. 

Your help is appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 26, 2011)

House was built in 2005...so the units shouldn't be that old.


----------



## hvactechfw (Aug 26, 2011)

Unit 1 - do not run it while it is making loud noise.... IF you can't pinpoint the noise call a Pro.

Unit 2 - Sounds like a bad capacitor


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 28, 2011)

where can i find the capacitor?


----------



## hvactechfw (Aug 28, 2011)

electrical compartment in the outdoor unit.


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 28, 2011)

thank you. and i know the squealing is coming from the unit outside. just not sure exactly where...how can i figure it out?


----------



## JackMason (Aug 29, 2011)

What are the models of your units? I can try to help if you provide additional info, but your best bet is to have a couple contractors look at it. You can use Service Magic, Quality Smith, or Angie's List to find some decent local folks.


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 29, 2011)

38CKC042340-the squeally one

38CKC048370- no cold air and no fan movement


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 29, 2011)

just looked at the capacitor and it looks ok...


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 29, 2011)

Snapfish: Share Photo:Registration


----------



## itistoohot (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all for you help! I had a repairman come out this morning. Said Unit 1 with the squealing is a bad compressor. $1500 for a new compressor. He recommends a whole new unit at $1995. Do those prices sound right? It is a 3 1/2 ton carrier ac unit.

Unit 2 was a bad capacitor! You were right! He wanted to charge me 220 to fix it. I said no. Found it online for under 30.


----------

